# Pant suggestions for fat biking



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm curious to know what others have been using during the winter months for cycling pants. I'm in MN, so it can get pretty cold here. In past years I've been using some Dickies gas station pants that are treated with waterproofing under which I wear long underwear. I also wear gaitors and typically hiking style boots. I'm looking at acquiring some fleece lined water resistant nylon pants designed for either hiking or biking for this winter. What are you wearing and how well are they working for you? Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smartwool baselayer. Endura full length pants. Insulated five ten freeriders and good wool socks. Worked down to 0F last season. Just don't stand still very long.

Pro-tip: I wore the same thing on my not-fat bike when it was cold but not snowy.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

once it gets below freezing I generally switch to 4ucycling. I usually run my bibs and a cheap pair of running tights under them as temperature drops. When 0 and below I run the bibs, a pair of unpadded moisture wicking shorts, tights, and the 4ucycling on top. They block much of the wind but not absolutely all of it.
https://smile.amazon.com/4ucycling-...12758997&sr=8-2&keywords=4ucycling&th=1&psc=1


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Fat pants? Ok, i use tights and wind pants.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

First I read the title as "paint" for fat bike. The obvious answer is purple. Now that I re-read, I'm gonna say my answer hasn't changed. Just need more layers of non-cotton purple. Something to stop the wind on the outside and wool or synthetics underneath, but definitely purple. Or orange since hunters are out lately. Maybe both!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a pair of Club Ride "Fat Jack" pants that I really like. Essentially a lightweight softshell pant with some bike specific features. Patagonia, Outdoor Research, etc. make similar options that work well. 

If it's really cold, I have a pair of Craft pants with windstopper on the front. 

Either way, layer underneath accordingly. I don't recommend buying insulated pants.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Insulated pants can get uncomfortably warm. I change my outfit depending on the weather and snow conditions. Mostly I wear a pair of soft shell pants. Depending on temperature I may or may not wear wool tights underneath. I have two different pairs of wool tights in different weights. If it’s wet or deep, I’ll wear hard shell pants or bibs, depending. I wear winter boots to keep snow out of my footwear.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

100% of the time: XC ski pants. If snow present or temps below 20s, used with snow-gaiters.

If single digits and below, used with 8-panel lyrca shorts as a base-layer.

If below 0°F, used with nylon running pants as an outer layer.

At these temps, waterproof is not needed and blocks vapor, causing sweat and over-heating/sweating, which makes you colder in the end. Most everyone out there on the trail has XC ski pants. Incredibly huge temperature range where they work well. Here in Alaska, it gets plenty cold. The only disadvantage is that I wish I had a little more wind-blocking around my bits, hence the 8-panel shorts when it's a little colder.

The basic idea is wind-blocking front panels and stretch fabric rear. Breathable and works great for exertion. Winter fatbiking is a lot more like XC skiing as far as exertion, than most anything else. Closer to running than downhill skiing. Most people (inexperienced) over-layer and put on too much insulation, which is very uncomfortable. When the temps are below zero, you don't need or want waterproof stuff, it blocks too much of your sweat evaporation.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I appreciate the silly and the truly helpful perhaps a bit more, but no less than is deserved. I absolutely agree with layering. It's been instilled in me since a young active age from running around in the woods. So, to be clear I am not looking at purchasing snow pants or pants/bibs for ice fishing. I have no intention of being still while wearing them other than a rest period with some hot tea and brandy. I'll have a look at the specific suggestions and go through the catalog of OR since they are designed by adventure. I'm already a fan of OR gear and own a few jackets and gaitors. I'll have another look at some of pants. Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

For winter sports, I pretty much wear these Sitka Timberline pants exclusively. 4 way stretch with a waterproofs butt (great for ski lifts) and knees, but highly breathable everywhere else. I don't use the knee pads, but they wouldn't be a terrible idea for icy days. 
https://www.sitkagear.com/products/big-game-subalpine/pants-bibs/timberline-pant

I have a pair of zip off Merino baselayer pants that are awesome since I can take them on and off without taking my boots off. I'll often wear a pair of neoprene knee sleeves to keep the knees warm. I often find that keeping the calves warm helps keep the feet warm, but that I don't need a layer for my quads, hips and hamstrings, so knee sleeves + long socks are usually sufficient for fat biking baselayers in most settings since those muscles are working.

I think 4 way stretch is critical. Hard shells and non stretchy fabrics just don't have an athletic feel to them. The only disadvantage to not wearing fully waterproof fabric on a bike is when you get splashed by a wave of slush by a passing vehicle, and I have gotten drenched before, but, generally, if it's snowing, a DWR coating is entirely sufficient where goretex and similar are overkill: heavy and don't breathe well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

First time riding in the snow today. 25° F, 10mph wind. Purchased Champion brand base layer top and bottom from Target. $22 each I think. Wore sweatshirt over the top, baggie mountain bike shorts with padding over base layer tights, two pair of cotton socks, cheap gloves from Costco. My results....base layers worked great. Rode for just over an hour and could do it again, however a couple changes will make it better. Will add windproof jacket for added comfort and take a little more chill off. Need better socks (or shoes, just wearing Nike flats), and need better gloves. Toes and fingers were chilly. Rode same attire at 35° and was fine. 25° definitely felt colder. Might add baclava to warm face and ears but honestly that wasn’t as big an issue as my fingers and toes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2017)

leeboh said:


> Fat pants? Ok, i use tights and wind pants.


I layer some combination (three layers) of underarmor "tights" longjohns, Thermal PI tights, Amphib PI tights and snow (wind) pants with gators over Lake 145s with heavy socks and toe covers when it gets really cold. If I'm running snow pants I usually leave out the underarmor and that takes me to 10F.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have two pairs of pants:

* I bought a pair of soft fleece shell type pants based on an ad on Facebook. The pants were $50 Canadian, and so far we have had a relatively warm winter here in Calgary, the few times I wore them they were nice when combined with a pair of Columbia omni heat long underwear and a pair of riding shorts

* a pair of pearl Izumi wind type pants, nothing special.

For the days when it is -25 i’d Swap out the columbia longies and go with a pair of heavier tights and the soft shell pants

I can’t find the name of the pants to direct you further, but I am somewhat certain I have seen similar pants on amazon

i live in Calgary, Alberta where winter temps can range from +10c to -25c


----------



## teelow (Sep 28, 2007)

dbhammercycle said:


> I'm curious to know what others have been using during the winter months for cycling pants. I'm in MN, so it can get pretty cold here. In past years I've been using some Dickies gas station pants that are treated with waterproofing under which I wear long underwear. I also wear gaitors and typically hiking style boots. I'm looking at acquiring some fleece lined water resistant nylon pants designed for either hiking or biking for this winter. What are you wearing and how well are they working for you? Thanks in advance for the replies.


I got a pair of Polartec Neoshell pants custom-made at Foxwear.net, along with a pair of custom fleece tights. Neoshell is highly breathable. He has a wide variety of fabrics and colors to choose from. They are not as fancy as what you might get from a big company (e.g. pockets that close with velcro instead of zippers), but the advantages of getting them made to your size outweigh that (especially someone with short legs like me). The price was also quite reasonable and delivery time was great.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm MN too.

Inner/underwear layer: Performance Ultra shorts
L1: 100% wool long johns top/bottom; for really cold days, silk base layer, wool over
L2: Bottom - Duluth Trading Company Black Hills pant; Top: (borrowed) Twin Six jacket, soon to upgraded to Duluth Trading Company Black Hills jacket

A note here: I ride groomed trails almost exclusively, so I don't need pants that are going be OK for crotch deep hike-a-bike.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thermal tights under a waterproof windbreaker shell.


----------

